# kerosene storage



## sdgmcdon (May 6, 2012)

I'm considering buying a kerosene heater for shtf (actually two, 2000 sqft house and the one I'm looking at is good for 1000sqft) but I'm concerned about fuel storage...my house has really no yard, attached garage and a huge crawl space under it ...so my choices are store it in the garage or in the crawl space under the house. 

Now, if I only needed enough to run the heaters for a day, no problem...5 gallons would do it...but I want enough on hand to run them for weeks, at least.

Thoughts, suggestions, safety lectures?

Thanks!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

A 55 gallon drum with a short 2X4 placed under the drum at 90° to the bungs so as to let the rain run off before covering the bungs. You might also want to get one of the small metal garden sheds. You might want to add PRI-D or another additive to extend the viability of your fuel storage. You could hide it under a stack of firewood or tasteless lawn art (just kidding about the tasteless part). You are right about storing fuel inside.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

NEVER STORE IT IN A ATTACHED GARAGE ER IN THE HOUSE! The outdoor shed idear be a good idear to. The drum be the best idear cause it keeps light an air away from the kero. 

I've got some what be over 12 years old. It stinks but still burns well in my lanterns. Ain't sure I'd use it in a heater indoors though.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm in the process right now of building a little shed out back for storing three 55 gal drums one gas two kerosene, about 80=100 feet from buildings filld concrete block to top of barrels of coarse good venilation a heavy door and lock, I'd put it underground if I could but way more involved.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

OCH's idea is probably the best just get it as far away from the house as possible and put something around or over it to protect the drum, kerosene is eisier to store than gas.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Why Kerosene, if you mind me asking? Around here, no one sells it in bulk (drums or pump), and sealed 5 gallon cans are $50!!!

I can get 20 lb propane gas grille bottles for $5 used (sometimes free!), and a local RV campground fills them for $3.00 a gallon ($14.00). Larger containers are much cheaper still.

20 gallons of kerosene (in 5 gallon cans) is about $200, but 24 gallons of propane (100 lb bottle) is only $59 to fill! So, I just don't see why anyone is choosing kerosene? Sure, the BTU's per gallon isn't the same, but the cost difference makes up for it on several orders of magnitude.


----------



## sdgmcdon (May 6, 2012)

Because propane is more dangerous to store and you need more of it...I already have two dozen one pound tanks and two 20 pound tanks in my garage. Already more than I should store in the garage.

Being that my only fuel storage options are garage or crawl space (which is the size of a garage itself) I'm trying to find the least dangerous method to provide shtf heat...so far, we can sit around a heater for about a month...ideally I would like to be able to heat the house entirely for at least 6 months...can't find a way to do it though


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

An outdoor shed would be best. I store mine in 5 gallon containers, but bring in and store 1 container at a time inside the house (hallway or mud room).

I would be curious to the reason why some say never store any inside?

I find 5 gallons at a time is no problem as long as you use common sense. Kerosene is no more dangerous than Fuel Oil and they have been storing them in basements in large 275 gallon tanks for years. 

The 55 gallon drum is fine, but there are drawbacks. One is problems filling it. It is too bulky and too heavy to haul it to the Kerosne Fueling Statons and it is (usually) too costly to have it delivered. 

Although for large, long term storage, it is probably best, but I would suggest to some kind of rotation to keep it fresh. It keeps a long time, but I would prefer to use it within a year or two. 

Kerosene is pretty readily available for $3.99 a gallon around here. I usually re-fuel 1 or 2 containers at a time in my travels (always get it on the last stop home though). But to us, that is close to all time high. It didn't seem that long ago that we were only paying 99 Cents a gallon. 

Also make sure that you buy K-1 Clear high quality Kerosene. There are also some outfits that don't know how to keep it pure. It needs to be hauled in Kerosene Tankers or separate compartments in tankers only. Some places switch from fuel oil to kerosene and a little fuel oil left over in a tanker can contaminate kerosene. 

Lastly, as much as I like Kerosene, I'm in the process of installing a Wood Stove. 

Bill


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

sdgmcdon said:


> Thoughts, suggestions, safety lectures?


Another safety precaution when buying Kerosene is to be extra sure that it is Kerosene. Although rare, every once in a while a refueling truck will accidently fill Gasoline into the Kerosene Tank. I always double check by taking off the cap and test smell each new bach before using it.

Bill


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

LincTex said:


> Why Kerosene, if you mind me asking? Around here, no one sells it in bulk (drums or pump), and sealed 5 gallon cans are $50!!!
> 
> I can get 20 lb propane gas grille bottles for $5 used (sometimes free!), and a local RV campground fills them for $3.00 a gallon ($14.00). Larger containers are much cheaper still.
> 
> 20 gallons of kerosene (in 5 gallon cans) is about $200, but 24 gallons of propane (100 lb bottle) is only $59 to fill! So, I just don't see why anyone is choosing kerosene? Sure, the BTU's per gallon isn't the same, but the cost difference makes up for it on several orders of magnitude.


Looks like it's all about location, around here a 20lb propane costs about 30$ empty, kerosene is about 4$ a gallon.


----------



## Erick3758 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a 275 gallon tank in the basement.most houses around me have them out side on in the basement.i watched a house fire about 5 years ago.the fuel oil tank work as designed.it would build pressure then shoot a flame out the top.the firemen said propane tanks were more of a concern.


----------



## TNFrank (Dec 2, 2012)

I have some K1 Kerosene in a gallon plastic gas can that I use in my lamps and it has to be well over 10 years old and it still works fine. I would like to get a new Yellow K1 can though and a fresh gallon of K1 just to be on the safe side. 
We get Propane around here at the local WalMart for just under $20/20lb tank and I use to fill up a 100lb propane tank for a small heater that we had for $80 bucks. 
I can see positives and negatives for both K1 and Propane. I'd get the one that would be easier to resupply in the event of an emergency.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

Kerosene in Lamps doesn't seem as much as a concern as a Heating Stove. A Lamp with old Kerosene will still burn OK and might give off a little smell, but a Stove with old or contaminated Kero will give off a pretty strong smell and will dirty up the Wick a lot quicker. 

With a good running stove, having a good wick and burning pure Kero, I can usually go about 6 to 10 tankfuls before cleaning (burning out). 

Bill


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TNFrank said:


> I'd get the one that would be easier to resupply in the event of an emergency.


I'll bet neither is easy to get in the event of an emergency.

Amazingly, there are quite a few older homes in Texas heating with kerosene. but even more common in homes with no central heat/air are the Dearborn heaters (with radiants) using natural gas primarily, and propane at others.

I have never seen bulk kero available around here.


----------

